# Fuente alimentacion 12pw06e2



## josemari75 (May 10, 2012)

Hola tengo la fuente de alimentacion de un dvd, esta es el modulo 12pw06e2 dvd5000, tiene quemada dos resistencias (a primera vista) son la r21 y la r22, si algien pudiera mandarme el esquema o decirme que valor tienen estas......
aqui adjunto una imagen del modulo que he encontrado por internet, es identica asi que fiaros de la imagen, las r quemadas estan señaladas con un circulo amarillo.
chao y gracias


----------



## jordicafe (May 22, 2012)

Listado de valores de, casi todas, las resistencias de la fuente en cuestión. (12PW06E2 )

R1.- 2K2
R6.- 47K 2W
R8.- 22 ohms
R9.- 4.7 ohms
R10.- 330 K
R11.- 10K
R14.- 1K2
R15.- 220 ohms
R16.- 10K
R17.- 240 ohms
R18.- 2K1
R19.-68 ohms
R21.- 100 ohms
R22.- 220 ohms
R25.- 12K
R27.- 100K
Espero que os sea de ayuda.


----------



## mcrven (May 22, 2012)

El capacitor electrolítico grande que se ve a la izquierda, luce hinchado. Verifica que no esté dañado.


----------



## josemari75 (May 30, 2012)

muchisimas gracias, una pregunta del foro, esto no se puede configurar para que cuando algien responda me llege un mensaje al correo?.....
muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## moises95 (May 30, 2012)

josemari75 dijo:


> muchisimas gracias, una pregunta del foro, esto no se puede configurar para que cuando algien responda me llege un mensaje al correo?.....
> muchas gracias nuevamente



Tienes que ir al panel de control y despues a editar opciones o bien entra directamente con esta direccion https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Una vez hay miras mas abajo dentro de "mensajeria y notificaciones" lo que pone "modo predetrminado de suscripcion a temas, hay tienes una casilla donde puedes elegir varias opciones, pues elige la de "notificacion instantanea por correo electronico", despues te vas abajo del todo de la pagina y pinchas en guardar cambios.

Con eso cada vez que respondan un tema en el que estes subcrito te llegara rapido un mensaje.

La suscripcion es automatica donde crees tema o responda. Aquí en este temas tendras que suscribirte a no ser que respondas aqui y se suscribe solo.


----------



## josemari75 (May 30, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta moises95, una cosa para jordicafe, ¿tienes el esquema de la fuente? ¿donde lo encontraste?
gracias


----------



## jordicafe (May 31, 2012)

Lo siento, no tengo el esquema. Los valores los he sacado directamente de un aparato que he tenido que reparar y al ver este tema en el foro, anoté los valores y los subí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

esquemas de dvd .no se si esta pero ay una buena colección de esquemas 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,5/


----------



## josemari75 (Jul 25, 2012)

hola, sigo con problemas en esta fuente, pertenece a un dvd blue sky mod bs dvd 2300 el integrao que tiene para inyectar la señal al trafo es un ice2a265, en sus patas 4 y que son el drenador hay tension alterna, al no tener osciloscopio no puedo ver que tipo ni que frecuencia..... la cosa es que eso lo inyecta al trafo, luego en su secundario hay patas que no tienen tension, yo me inclinaria a que el trafo esta dañado, ¿y ahora como se que caracteristicas tiene?
gracias


----------

